# The Hunt For Pt Pirie's (SA) Blinky 25 or 26 Nov



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Since there has been a little interest shown, I will post a trip and see what eventuates.

Port Pirie, home to some of the most amazing bream. I have not had a try at catching them yet, but as I have worked at the smelter from time to time, I have seen them with my own eyes. The bream here have been touted as growing to over 50cm's and are very shy. I have seen a picture courtesy of FishSA of a fish 48.5cm long, and I can tell ya he was a horse.

Blinky, the three eyed fish was coined by the funny crew at the Simpsons, and refers to a mutant fish, which could only explain the bream populations size at Pirie. Pirie is a smelter town, with the smelter being right in town. Therefore, I would not suggest you wanting to take the fish home to eat, rather release them to mutate a little further. You never know, if Darwin is correct, you may be drinking with them at the local any day soon. :wink:

The low down: Date for trip would probably be the 25th or 26th of Nov, as I will be probably up there fishing anyway. The bream hang around the structure, that includes the loading terminal, fishing boat docks, small jetties, and rock walls. They do get a bit of a hammering, so stealth and patients is the key. Sometimes you can get a shy fish to bite by just pi&%$#%^& them off. The high tide would be a great one at around 10am, giving those who are travelling time to get up there. There are other options other than the main channel, as the river extends quite some way, and I could get some insider knowledge as I work with the locals twice a week. So I will keep you posted.

Other species here include yellow tail kingfish which are making a showing at the moment, mulloway which I have been told frequent the river and of coure ST's etc.

Yakabe.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

this will wet your appetite boys - a couple of Pirie bruisers, photos courtesy of http://www.fishsa.com


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

im probly not gonna be available on weekends til the weekend of the 8/9 december, due to lacrosse commitments. friggin training (torture) camps in adelaide and melbourne 

maybe you guys should go up and suss it out for me when ive got time to go!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

geez they look unreal,

its always interesting to see places im familiar with being an ex SA boy.
what other species do they catch among the bream there,

im guessing salmon trout, mullet and KG Whiting??


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Awesome bream! :shock:


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Well this is probably going to be the story. I am pretty sure that this be a solo effort, and that is OK. Easier to rally the troops that way.

I will most likely be fishing Saturday the 25th and putting in around Solomon beach. I will heading down past the smelter trying my luck on the way, and heading into some of the creeks toward the mouth. Probably hit the water at 8.00am

Heres hoping for Blinky!!

Yakabe.


----------



## JW (Jul 31, 2006)

Good luck yakabe.

Let us know how you go


----------

